# Opinions on sons of Cruising and Master Imp at stud?



## TheEventer (6 January 2014)

I'm interested in any of these guys to breed an upper level eventer, out of a good TB mare who has already produced an advanced horse.   Any opinions?

Honour Cruise
Cruise On
Cougar
Bahrain
Cruising's Mickey Finn

Or are there any sons of Master Imp with semen available outside of Ireland?  (Assuming you can't get Kings Master frozen?)


----------



## JCWHITE (6 January 2014)

Hollins hall ?


----------



## DonkeyClub (6 January 2014)

Honestly I think Cruise on is the only one that has shown some potential to match up to Cruising, as for the others I would probably look elsewhere as they do not seem to have the same genetic potency as Cruising did


----------



## HBM1 (6 January 2014)

My favourite of those is Cruising's Mickey Finn.  I love the look of him, he has a lot of power and proven talent.


----------



## GoblinPony (6 January 2014)

TheEventer said:



			Or are there any sons of Master Imp with semen available outside of Ireland?  (Assuming you can't get Kings Master frozen?)
		
Click to expand...

I believe you can get Jackaroo frozen. But he's quite a young stallion and I know next to nothing about his offspring.


----------



## MiniMilton (6 January 2014)

I used Cougar in 2003, didnt get a live foal though. The Irish Horse Register stallion book lists progeny with a performance record, and states the stallions own performance record. I happen to have the 2011 stallion book to hand. It says Cougar has 2 offspring with FEI points in international competition (eventing) they are Catsky and Culcha Candela 2. Cougar only accumulated 42 SJ points.
CruiseOn has 3, they are Gordonstown (aka Black Run), picnic cruise and seapatrick cruise cavalier.
It doesnt have any listed for Cruisings Micky Finn, but it is slightly dated. He does have a much better performance record himself though at 1081 points. (although CruiseOn was retired young due to a stable injury, only 95 points) 

I dont know any of the progeny, just typing what it says in the book beside me!

Ard Cherrymount stud used to stand Cruise on, which is where I saw him. They have him on their website www.irelandhorse.com and some progeny listed


----------



## TheEventer (22 January 2014)

Any sons of Master Imp available?  (Other than Kings Master and Golden Master, who are wonderful but I believe not available via frozen semen.)


----------



## JCWHITE (22 January 2014)

as above, Hollins Hall?


----------



## eventrider23 (22 January 2014)

Jackaroo (full brother to Mandiba and High Kingdom) is standing at stud in Ireland.  I believe he was available chilled or frozen.


----------



## Rollin (23 January 2014)

JCWHITE said:



			as above, Hollins Hall?
		
Click to expand...

I see no takers.  I certainly have a mare or two who might be up for that!!

Waiting for you to post pics of your lovely filly.


----------



## JCWHITE (23 January 2014)

Hollins Hall seems to have disappeared a bit, off the radar, or as far as I can suss out. 
I will e mail the Stud where he was, or maybe is !!
 (Sending you some pics Rollin!)


----------



## eventrider23 (23 January 2014)

JCWHITE said:



			Hollins Hall seems to have disappeared a bit, off the radar, or as far as I can suss out. 
I will e mail the Stud where he was, or maybe is !!
 (Sending you some pics Rollin!)
		
Click to expand...

Hollins Hall is a bit of an odd one....The fact is he was brought over and produced initially by Oli Townend....after he failed his grading he went to JP Sheffield for a while and last season was back with Oli.  My reservations about him would be 1) He was initially owned/produced by one of the biggest names eventing studs in the country who stand their own stallions so why don't they stand him themselves?? In addition he is now back with Oli for the past year and wasn't t stud with the Harthill boys even then. 2) He has had 2 internationally renowned event riders producing him and in 4 seasons of eventing is still at Novice level....Oli had him for the full 2013 season and he did one Int witha  decent dressage and then 4 down SJ and time XC and after that went back to Novice.  Now Oli at least is not one to hang around at lower levels for long if the horse can move up and so that begs the question for me of why.  I can understand when a horse is not with a professional rider staying at the lower levels for some time as they haven't the experience, etc to move them up but he is a horse that has had the opportunities and so I would like to know the why.


----------



## JCWHITE (23 January 2014)

He throws a very  nice foal though!


----------



## eventrider23 (23 January 2014)

JCWHITE said:



			He throws a very  nice foal though!
		
Click to expand...

Not denying that whatsoever!  Not seen any foals by him so am only commenting on what I know.


----------



## Replay (23 January 2014)

Just make sure you check temperament of cruising bloodline. Had one with amazing ability but massive buck and was told that sometimes they could be a pro's ride....


----------



## Zebe (25 January 2014)

Does anyone have anything by Jackaroo? or know anything on his temperament? I think he would really suit one of my mares. Any info would be really helpful? He didn't make the approved stallion book due to an injury but that not gonna effect offspring.


----------



## no_no_nanette (25 January 2014)

I saw Jackaroo when I went to visit William Micklem a couple of years ago, and he's a very nice well put-together stallion with a great temperament - not one of those "look at me" types, but then see what his line has produced, and maybe performance matters more than in-your-eye charisma!  His offspring (and there will not be that many of them as he's currently not in the HSI approved stallion book) are currently too young to be able to judge whether he will reproduce the success of his sire and dam through their stock, but there's every promise that he will.  Why don't you contact William Micklem to talk to him about it, he's incredibly friendly and helpful?


----------



## Rollin (25 January 2014)

JCWHITE said:



			Hollins Hall seems to have disappeared a bit, off the radar, or as far as I can suss out. 
I will e mail the Stud where he was, or maybe is !!
 (Sending you some pics Rollin!)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks received your lovely pics.  I have much to tell you and not had the time yet to type it all up.


----------



## Zebe (25 January 2014)

nanette, thank you for the info, yes i will give him a bell!  Im gonna have a look at another stallion not too far from WM for a different mare so be good to see Jackaroo on that same trip. It is a bit of risk, & quite a wait to see how his offspring perform.  On paper he looks great tho & should suit my mare. I'll know when i see him. So keeping him on my short list till then


----------



## Alec Swan (25 January 2014)

OP,  if I had a mare such as yours,  and were I to breed agin,  I'd be looking at the Haras de Bruelmaile (sp?) horses.  First class horses,  first class service from the owners,  and short of the effective costs,  NFNF. 

A mare that has previously produced the goods should be given serious thought.

Alec.


----------



## no_no_nanette (25 January 2014)

Zebe said:



			nanette, thank you for the info, yes i will give him a bell!  Im gonna have a look at another stallion not too far from WM for a different mare so be good to see Jackaroo on that same trip. It is a bit of risk, & quite a wait to see how his offspring perform.  On paper he looks great tho & should suit my mare. I'll know when i see him. So keeping him on my short list till then 

Click to expand...

It will be interesting to hear your thoughts when you've seen him in person.  So unlucky for William that because of his early injury he couldn't be ridden or jumped, so can't be approved as a Book 1 stallion until there's a record of achievements by his offspring


----------



## Zebe (27 January 2014)

Sorry nan, i only just saw this! Yes it is a great shame. Thats my only reservation but meeting him could swing my decision. Another on my shortlist: puissance but my mare would need about 7/8 tb he's only about 72%tb i think, or do go for it and hope for a filly to breed from!?! He's not gonna be around forever. Back to Jackaroo.. I saw photo of a lovely filly yearling by jackaroo on WM website, she looks quite impish very pretty! Do you or anyone have any idea of jackaroo's height?


----------



## Lark (27 January 2014)

Zebe said:



			Sorry nan, i only just saw this! Yes it is a great shame. Thats my only reservation but meeting him could swing my decision. Another on my shortlist: puissance but my mare would need about 7/8 tb he's only about 72%tb i think, or do go for it and hope for a filly to breed from!?! He's not gonna be around forever. Back to Jackaroo.. I saw photo of a lovely filly yearling by jackaroo on WM website, she looks quite impish very pretty! Do you or anyone have any idea of jackaroo's height?
		
Click to expand...

We have a cavalier mare in foal to Jackaroo.  Chose him as really needed as much blood as possible from a proven line.  We chose him on the merits of High Kingdom and Mandiba.  Probably better to look at his progeny and let them rule rather than Jackaroo himself.  He is small (did not thrive as a young horse) his leg is damaged due to a prior injury but is quality, has a beautiful head and lovely temperament.  Not sure what we are going to get but thought it was worth a punt


----------



## jaffs (27 January 2014)

Zebe said:



			Sorry nan, i only just saw this! Yes it is a great shame. Thats my only reservation but meeting him could swing my decision. Another on my shortlist: puissance but my mare would need about 7/8 tb he's only about 72%tb i think, or do go for it and hope for a filly to breed from!?! He's not gonna be around forever. Back to Jackaroo.. I saw photo of a lovely filly yearling by jackaroo on WM website, she looks quite impish very pretty! Do you or anyone have any idea of jackaroo's height?
		
Click to expand...

I saw a cracking 4 year old by Puissance last year. Very tempted to buy him but sadly it would have meant divorce! He was a lovely stamp of a horse though and had serious talent with a character to die for.


----------



## Lark (27 January 2014)

jaffs said:



			I saw a cracking 4 year old by Puissance last year. Very tempted to buy him but sadly it would have meant divorce! He was a lovely stamp of a horse though and had serious talent with a character to die for.
		
Click to expand...


For the OP.  Jackaroo and Puissance are standing at the same stud so handy to see both at the same time too.


----------



## Zebe (27 January 2014)

Lark, I think thats way to think if using him, everything seems to direct towards him being worth a punt should be a great foal with your cavalier. When you say small & did not thrive as a young horse do you think his genes could throw bigger? if that makes sense! Just out of interest how big is your mare? I sound like ive an obsession with height I'm thinking to use him with a 16.1hh Rantis Diamond mare, like your mare she really does need the blood. It's handy that the 2 stallions are at the same place,  i didn't know that, are they in co. wexford or co. kilkenny? fingers crossed for the nearest


----------



## Zebe (27 January 2014)

Jaffs. Hmm i know that feeling!! I saw a lovely well bred mare just last wk, was so tempted, actually can't stop thinking about her, think she would be perfect for Puissance! Just to add to the menagerie I got a new mare and a puppy a wk before christmas, so it's a little bit too soon to announce that im looking at something else. life wouldn't be worth living!


----------



## Lark (28 January 2014)

Zebe said:



			Lark, I think thats way to think if using him, everything seems to direct towards him being worth a punt should be a great foal with your cavalier. When you say small & did not thrive as a young horse do you think his genes could throw bigger? if that makes sense! Just out of interest how big is your mare? I sound like ive an obsession with height I'm thinking to use him with a 16.1hh Rantis Diamond mare, like your mare she really does need the blood. It's handy that the 2 stallions are at the same place,  i didn't know that, are they in co. wexford or co. kilkenny? fingers crossed for the nearest 

Click to expand...

He is small.  15.2/15.3 maybe.  However William and Michael said he is throwing much rangier stock.
Puissance is actually very impressive.  He looked completely different to what I imagined. He is quite short coupled and powerful.  Pretty too  
Last News is there too and I couldn't believe it when I saw him.  Full TB but looked nearly draught!  Not exactly pretty but he seems to be doing a good enough job as an eventing sire. 
There are about 3/4 other stallions too including Kroongraaf, Innocent, Royale Concorde and one other that escapes me


----------



## Eothain (28 January 2014)

The one other that escapes you is the rather phenomenal Hermes De Reve!

Nations Cup horse, GP winner, sire of international eventers and showjumpers and half brother to Pacino


----------



## Lark (28 January 2014)

Eothain said:



			The one other that escapes you is the rather phenomenal Hermes De Reve!

Nations Cup horse, GP winner, sire of international eventers and showjumpers and half brother to Pacino
		
Click to expand...

Oh God Hermes wasn't even the one I was thinking off! It was Passion.

Hangs head in shame to have forgotten Hermes!  One of my most favourite stallions.  Such an amazing temperament.  I did try to get one in foal to him before but sadly was not mean't to be.


----------



## Zebe (28 January 2014)

Lark: are these all at Ballyquirke? I thought jackaroo was in wexford, thanks for saving me the diesel  Crikey Last new really does look very draughty! Actually im very interested the grey full TB Frankfort boy for another mare by flagmount king, he wouldn't suit the Rantis mare though but i really do like him. A lot! I wish i had a few more options for the Rantis mare, I did look at Loughehoe Guy but not feeling he's the one.  Im limited as not choosing to use warmbloods in any of my breeding, i think im possibly in the minority category nowadays! ..what can i say, I love irish! Can't wait to see them all in the flesh, what a great day out!!  thx for the info!
P.s sorry new here - how do reply to individual posts, i click to reply on say "lark post" but it doesn't show that i did that. It works when you reply to me showing my message at the top of you new message, do i need to click the reply with quote?


----------



## Lark (28 January 2014)

Zebe said:



			Lark: are these all at Ballyquirke? I thought jackaroo was in wexford, thanks for saving me the diesel  Crikey Last new really does look very draughty! Actually im very interested the grey full TB Frankfort boy for another mare by flagmount king, he wouldn't suit the Rantis mare though but i really do like him. A lot! I wish i had a few more options for the Rantis mare, I did look at Loughehoe Guy but not feeling he's the one.  Im limited as not choosing to use warmbloods in any of my breeding, i think im possibly in the minority category nowadays! ..what can i say, I love irish! Can't wait to see them all in the flesh, what a great day out!!  thx for the info!
P.s sorry new here - how do reply to individual posts, i click to reply on say "lark post" but it doesn't show that i did that. It works when you reply to me showing my message at the top of you new message, do i need to click the reply with quote?
		
Click to expand...

Just use 'reply with quote' 
I think he is still there but give them a shout at Ballyquirke and they will certainly let you know 
If you are going to Ballyquirke go to Slyguff also and take a look at Pointilliste.
He is absolutely stunning and moves like a Warmblood  I was going to use him last year but couldn't face letting the mare down with her colt at food.  Wish to God they would start doing AI.
I also absolutely love Loughehoe Guy.  Such lovely temperaments.
Unfortunately I think both Loughehoe and Ghareeb came to the fore a little too late (well for Ghareeb anyway).


----------



## Zebe (28 January 2014)

OH damn! thats another problem, i can only do AI with that mare! I will take a look at him tho, I'd say a few or us will go so will def look in at Slyguff to. Excited  Love looking at stallions even if not using them! Thanks again



Lark said:



			Just use 'reply with quote' 
I think he is still there but give them a shout at Ballyquirke and they will certainly let you know 
If you are going to Ballyquirke go to Slyguff also and take a look at Pointilliste.
He is absolutely stunning and moves like a Warmblood  I was going to use him last year but couldn't face letting the mare down with her colt at food.  Wish to God they would start doing AI.
I also absolutely love Loughehoe Guy.  Such lovely temperaments.
Unfortunately I think both Loughehoe and Ghareeb came to the fore a little too late (well for Ghareeb anyway).
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lark (28 January 2014)

Zebe said:



			OH damn! thats another problem, i can only do AI with that mare! I will take a look at him tho, I'd say a few or us will go so will def look in at Slyguff to. Excited  Love looking at stallions even if not using them! Thanks again
		
Click to expand...

Ballyquirke a absolutely lovely and will give you as much time as you need.
Slyguff are more quirkey


----------



## no_no_nanette (29 January 2014)

Lark said:



			Ballyquirke a absolutely lovely and will give you as much time as you need.
Slyguff are more quirkey 

Click to expand...

Slyguff used to have the reputation in Loftus' day of taking a look at you on arrival (and your mare) and if they didn't like what they saw, would tell you to go away again ....  Sounds like they might still be a bit inclined that way    Keeping my fingers crossed as hoping to see Pointilliste in the spring .....  Any tips, Lark?


----------



## Zebe (29 January 2014)

Wow, sounds a bit like the my teen days on the London club scene, if ya names not on the list ya not coming in lol Surely with the way the market is today they would have to be a little more relaxed. Someone i know had a foal from Pointillste last yr, i can't remember off hand his mare's breeding but will find out 





no_no_nanette said:



			Slyguff used to have the reputation in Loftus' day of taking a look at you on arrival (and your mare) and if they didn't like what they saw, would tell you to go away again ....  Sounds like they might still be a bit inclined that way    Keeping my fingers crossed as hoping to see Pointilliste in the spring .....  Any tips, Lark?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lark (29 January 2014)

Sorry I missed your question nnn.
Slyguff are known for being quirky - not much marketing, nothing online, no AI etc etc
I was warned before I went.
I rang ahead and first thing is they asked about the mare.  This one was by their on Kings Master x Cavalier so they were interested (Kings Master is gorgeous by the way - saw him over the door).
When we arrived we were sent away as they were busy in the yard - that was fine came back later and went to look at him.
Saw him in the stable (had been warned they don't like to pull them out) but that was fine and yes he was gorgeous.
I had seen videos of him in Dublin for the parade and was happy that he moved really well.
Had a nice cup of tea and chat before heading to Ballyquirke.
I didn't choose him as AI is just much much easier for us.  I also did not want to travel the mare down with her foal at foot.  Not that we wouldn't or haven't but wasn't worth the risk for this one.
I have heard of people who went down, waited all day and have come home mare uncovered as they will not keep them there. So you would need to be spot on before going. 
That is the old way of doing it.  Once you have plenty of time on your hands it is worth it for a very nice stallion.

Ballyquirke is definitely not Kildangan  but they have a very very good line up of stallions and are very nice people.


----------



## Zebe (29 January 2014)

Thank you Lark, i now feel prepared  I will wait for a nice sunny day, brings out the best in people ;-)



Lark said:



			Sorry I missed your question nnn.
Slyguff are known for being quirky - not much marketing, nothing online, no AI etc etc
I was warned before I went.
I rang ahead and first thing is they asked about the mare.  This one was by their on Kings Master x Cavalier so they were interested (Kings Master is gorgeous by the way - saw him over the door).
When we arrived we were sent away as they were busy in the yard - that was fine came back later and went to look at him.
Saw him in the stable (had been warned they don't like to pull them out) but that was fine and yes he was gorgeous.
I had seen videos of him in Dublin for the parade and was happy that he moved really well.
Had a nice cup of tea and chat before heading to Ballyquirke.
I didn't choose him as AI is just much much easier for us.  I also did not want to travel the mare down with her foal at foot.  Not that we wouldn't or haven't but wasn't worth the risk for this one.
I have heard of people who went down, waited all day and have come home mare uncovered as they will not keep them there. So you would need to be spot on before going. 
That is the old way of doing it.  Once you have plenty of time on your hands it is worth it for a very nice stallion.

Ballyquirke is definitely not Kildangan  but they have a very very good line up of stallions and are very nice people.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## no_no_nanette (29 January 2014)

Me too, thanks Lark!  Good job that Ballyquirke is close, just in case we don't manage to hit the sweet spot with Slyguff lol


----------

